# Kitten Peeing in water bowl



## traceyf84 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi folk, need some advice

Our kitten drinks alot of water so we bought a dog bowl and filled it up with bit of water - not much as he kicks it all over the floor. 

Came down this morning to find the kitten had peed in the water bowl - never ever done this before 

We have a 17wk old male kitten & a 2.5 yr old female cat -never ever had problems with her so it's very very unlikely the water bowl incident is to do with her.

Any ideas?


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

How did you know it had peed in the water bowl? I am not convinced


----------



## traceyf84 (Jul 9, 2009)

excuse me? i came on here for advice not to be accused of lying - if u have nothing useful to say pls don't bother replyin.

He peed in the water bowl- u can see it & smell it. i ain't stupid... i know wot pee is


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive never heard of this before!

Anyway if they like to drink and you want to avoid it happening again why not use one of the cat filter fountains...

I use them all the time now, its solved the problem cat who would only drink out of a tap and its stopped my persian dipping her fur into a bowl and matting, i would say its worth a try.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

just want to add...

If your kitten is a male, at 17 weeks it would be a little early but still very possible he is spraying... is he neutered?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

traceyf84 said:


> excuse me? i came on here for advice not to be accused of lying - if u have nothing useful to say pls don't bother replyin.
> 
> He peed in the water bowl- u can see it & smell it. i ain't stupid... i know wot pee is


*calm down Tracey  theres not a lot you can do but to take the water dish away and go back to using the other one for a whle he is still young and learning, or use a fountain.
the other day i was cleaning out my 12 weeks old kittens One of my babies decided to pee in the bloody dust pan  even though the litter tray was close by and cleaned out  but i just laughed at him they are still learning so i wouldnt worry too much about it for now 
By the Way Welcome to the mad house *


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe he was scared and the water bowl was the closest place for him

Or is his litter tray clean?? Not saying you keep it dirty but my friend had a kitten that would not go in the litter tray unless it was cleaned everytime


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Is your kitten a Bengal or Bengal cross? This breed does occasionally pee in water! Weird, I know!


----------

